# Persimmon wood



## gunslinger (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking to broaden my smoking horizon, so to speak. Anyone use Persimmon wood? I have heard it has a dry, sweet flavor. Does this mean it's going to dry out my meat? We have such a variety of wild fruit trees here in the Ozarks, I was thinking of trying some different ones. On my acreage, we have persimmon, wild plum and LOTS of grape vine. What about flowering trees like dogwood or redbud? Quite honestly, hickory is getting a little to stout for me.
NOTE TO MISSOURIANS ON THIS FORUM: Please don't hunt me down and hang me from a hickory tree for this statement.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 17, 2006)

i agree hickory is to stout for my taste too. 

on your wood qustion i have no idea what kind of wood that is, however if it were me if it dont have sap use it.  my forst smoke i would use it solely to see what the flavor was.  then i would try blending it with other woods to have a littel secret no one else could control


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 17, 2006)

In reviewing several documents from the Internet I've found persimmon wood to be an acceptable wood to smoke with. It is an edible fruit producing hardwood. But I have never used it.  :( Here is one excerpt :

Being a native Missourian, I also have to agree with you. Hickory is a little strong for my taste, I prefer pecan. :D

The folks at Chigger Creek used to offer Redbud, I don't see it in their list any more. If you'd like to contact them: http://www.bbqads.com/chigger/retail_price_list.htm

As far as Dogwood goes, I can't find that it is used for cooking but it makes a good firewood. Description: densy, hard to split, lights easy, good coals, little smoke, fair aroma.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 18, 2006)

:shock:  :roll: 

do you know what the texas cow hands said about their cook
who used picante that was made in new york city??


it was "get a rope" :lol: 

i was born and raised  in  st.louis,mo. 
[in the city, 2 miles from arch]
and hickory is the favorite of locals.
[im back in STL area now].

i lived in memphis, tennesee for 5 yrs.
hickory was the favorite of the locals.

mesquite has crept in , in stl,
 maybe 10% share of  backyard non pro cooks.

this may be due to availibility!

most grocery chains have these availible in chips and chunks.
chips and chunks are about 2 lb bag for under 2 dollars.

i lived in houston,texas  for about 17 years.
mesquite was favorite of the locals.

i like pork and turkey with hickory.
i like beef and chicken with mesquite.

 it used to be,most  of what i cook goes to me and my honey margaret.
slowly her kids and grandkids along with her brother are getting my 
pulled pork. 


i can say this---
if i ever smoke seriosly--
pecan will be  used also.

GO TIGERS,
MIZ-ZOO-RAH!


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 18, 2006)

I understand and appreciate your point, but, with all due respect, contrary to popular KC and St.L opinion, Missouri has lots of hills with lots of hill folk and lots of different species of trees. In fact a have seen several web sources that claim native ozarkers won't smoke with anyting but persimmon. But then I know hill folk who eat coons and possum. So I wanted to get opinions of those on this forum that have used different woods. I'm looking for something different that I can harvest on my own land. 
Good to hear from a Missourian though.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 18, 2006)

whats wrong with coon??

the on;y thing wrong with possum is 
they dont weigh enough!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Gunslinger,

Check this post out.  I knew I read somewhere about dogwood, but couldn't remember where.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...hlight=dogwood

Hope this helps.


----------



## joed617 (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't pronounce "Persimmon" everytime I try I sould like Sylvester the Cat..


Joe


----------



## ultramag (Oct 19, 2006)

Yea, what Larry said. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Just so you know, I could fix you coon that you would swear was BBQ'd beef.

Seriously, I have used Persimmon and find it very acceptable. Not quite as strong as hickory and different as well. It isn't going to dry out your food or anything. Give it a shot, it will do no harm and it's the only way to know if YOU like it.


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 20, 2006)

I know that's wrong about the coon. I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday. I know that if it isn't beef, pork, or fish, then it tastes like chicken. Dah!!


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I secured some seasoned persimmon today. I will smoke a couple of chickens with it next weekend and let you all know how it tastes.  :)


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

Well ...........how did it taste?


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 16, 2006)

Thufferin Thuckatash! :lol:


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 17, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I'm going to smoke about 20 chicken next Saturday, and will try it then.


----------

